# Stories based on M-E



## Inderjit S (Aug 10, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone knows of any stories wholly independent from Tolkien that are based within Middle-Earth that were or have been or published. (So no fanfic. )


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 10, 2003)

You sure they could do that? Wouldn't it be infringing on copyright? Oh, there's one I can think of straight away, good ol' Bored Of The Rings, except it's set in Lower Middle Earth...


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 10, 2003)

No I read on another forum that there were several books, two based on Arwen and one on the much elusive Fourth Age.

So evidently, the Tolkien Estate may not have it's grubby hands on stories on M-E.


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 10, 2003)

Ah, in that case I can't help you. I can't imagine many writer would publish like that, though, it wouldn't be good for their credibility to be seen pinching a world from someone else. It would seem as if they were not capable of making their own.


----------



## Feanorian (Aug 10, 2003)

> So evidently, the Tolkien Estate may not have it's grubby hands on stories on M-E.



Tolkien had to sell the rights to pay for his wives hospital bills...............supposedly


----------



## FoolOfATook (Aug 10, 2003)

There's _After The King: Stories in Honour of J.R.R. Tolkien_, edited by Martin Greenberg. But that's the only book that immediately comes to mind.


----------



## Talierin (Aug 10, 2003)

And After the King I wouldn't bother with... checked it out of the library once, I think I only liked ONE story in the whole thing... rest of them were pretty bad


----------

